# Spotlighting Coyotes?



## oakleyman (Oct 4, 2010)

I have read the 2011-2012 Furbearer handbook and it says that spotlighting coyotes may be legal per individual counties. Does anyone know if counties publish this info online or if I am better off speaking to DWR? I just don't like to be the guy calling them for info that I should be able to find online.

I mostly interested in nearby counties: Utah, Summit, and Wasatch.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I believe that the decision is made by the Sheriff and therefore believe the Sheriff would be the best contact, but you would hope the DWR know the decision since they would be enforcing it.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Summit - no, Wasatch - I believe no and Utah county the last I checked was yes but with shotgun only and no shot larger than #2 which is to small for coyote. The DWR will not be able to provide you with any information about the county ordinances. You can find some online but not every county has that option. The best suggestion is to call the county Sheriff and find out, they are the ones that are going to arrest you if you cant.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Don't get labled a poacher. Call the sheriff's office and verify all the regulations. Just like contacting the operator when you got CWMU tag.


----------



## oakleyman (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. Definitely not going out there before getting official word. No kill is worth being illegal. I may go down to my grave not having harvested much game but at least the game I harvest is legal and ethical. Thanks again.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Dont know if its legal but it sure sounds fun. I think I better look into it.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You will find very few counties in Utah that it is legal.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Spotlighting in Cache County is legal *IF* you get a permit issued by the county sheriff and follow a list of other restrictions. Problem is, the county sheriff, as a matter of policy, doesn't issue any permits. I believe there is one gentleman taking the sheriff to court demanding that he be issued a permit.....so we'll see how that turns out.

For those that remember, spotlighting generated a lot of citizen complaints to law enforcement officials, particularly from land and livestock owners. As the complaints rolled in, laws were eventually passed to ban or severely restrict the practice in most counties in Utah.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> You will find very few counties in Utah that it is legal.


I don't know the exact conditions, but it is legal in Box Elder; I went once with the landowner and we were even checked by a deputy and we went on our way.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Juab used to, but you had to get a permit from the sheriff. Not sure if they still do.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The one time a Deputy checked my brother and I while we were spotlighting resulted in us meeting a group of interesting but very intoxicated gentlemen in a small room watched over by said Deputy. After everybody had naps we all went our separate ways.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> reb8600 said:
> 
> 
> > You will find very few counties in Utah that it is legal.
> ...


How long ago was that? You cannot do it on public land, I contacted the Sheriff three years ago and was told no. They used to allow it but had a problem with cattle getting shot. Some counties will let a land owner do it on his own ground to protect livestock. I have contacted quite a few counties trying to find out the laws.


----------

